# ,  / > Kenwood >    Kenwood TK-3207 ()
....   ,   Kenwood TK-3207 () ...  ,       (PTT),    16    ,   .. ...         (  )     ???

----------


## UN8PA

> !
>           ,  16. 
> 
>       ,          . TK3207-1


 http://www.cqham.ru/uniprog2.html http://www.yoreparo.com/nav/?url=htt...prog2_eng.html http://www.cqham.ru/kenwood.htm

----------


## UX0IM

,          .    ,       KPG55D

----------


## F4EQE

,         .   ,     -  -         ,           .
       ,      ,    ?

----------


## LML

.   ,  7,5 .    (      11  16 )     7808 (+ 8 , 1 )      (, 1,5 )   -    7,3-7,5 .         0,8-0,9 .

----------


## LML

*UN-NS*,       . 
    ,     ?
 ?          (  TK-3207     -KENWOOD TK-3207)
    ,   ( ) ,   .            .         eeprom      PonyProg  ,    .    eeprom ,    ,    4-5     eeprom   .

----------

